# Cosmetic surgery??? Now or later? Advice needed PLEASE



## LoopyLoo (Jun 3, 2009)

I am 40 years old and since the age of 30 have had botox and fillers - brilliant effects that I am delighted with!!  My eyebrows are raised so I look like I've had a brow lift and years of study with bad eyesight I didn't even know I had have been remedied by filled in vertical frown lines.  My crows feet are non existent.

BUT ..... all is not rosy.  My lower and upper eyelids are crepey, so much so, that to put ANY eye makeup on I have to stretch the skin and if I pinch it, it takes about a minute and a half to go smooth again - I kid you not.  Under eye concealer is a nightmare, better to use none as it ALWAYS looks worse, no matter what strategies I use.
Also, hard to explain, but from the inner corner down to the centre of the cheek I have an indented line that looks like I've been crying and catches shadows to such an extent I can't hide them.
My aesthetician says I could have restalyne vital to fill that latter bit out but I know I need eye surgery to be totally happy - but I'm frightened.  I'm only 40. Shall I bother with what she says and go with thatbfor now and wait until I'm say, 45 years old for major surgery -  or should I go for the eye surgery NOW to lift everything up? 
Money isn't a problem as this has been a problem for 10 years so I've been saving.

I'd also like a face lift eventually, but this isn't vital for now.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

I am not sure what you speak of...It's hard to visualize.....But I say if you have something that bothers you and you can get it fixed and it makes you happier and have more self esteem...Go for it...you only live once. It's your body you are the one who has to live with it no one else...so do whats best for you....40-45 I don't see much difference if you want it done


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 3, 2009)

I agree with Tish, if it will make you happy go for it!


----------



## LoopyLoo (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_40-45 I don't see much difference if you want it done_

 
Thanks for the response, it's what I needed to hear.  
The difference in skin texture and condition between 40 and 45 is HUGE, as it is between 30 and 40, actually.  Life's a bi*ch!!

When you are younger, the difference in skin laxity between 20 and 30 is very small and so what I am talking about is very difficult to imagine (another 10 years and I'll be 50, and my skin laxity will be shot - the older you get, the more rapid the change, so between 40 and 45 is huge, honest).  My guess is that the majority of ladies reading will find this hard to imagine, you lucky devils!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybe...I am between 40 and 45 and my skin has shown no difference ...But I am black and the pigmentation maybe different, not sure of yours ...But just say'n I really haven't noticed any change in my skin...so not sure if it is Luck but I am the same age and my sister is 3 years old and nothing significant...But all skin is different....genetics plays a big role


----------



## LoopyLoo (Jun 3, 2009)

You lucky devil, you!!  I am Italian and white - my skin has gone very dry and prune like these days, even though I grew up an acne ridden, greasy teenager


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

So sorry to hear that...yeah I pray I look like my Grammy when she passed last year...she was 87 and had hardly a wrinkle....every nurse that took care of her was amazed at her skin. She was bi-racial....Black/Irish...man I wish i had a picture online to show you how amzing her skin was...i know I will not be so lucky....looks for picture lol


----------



## ruthless (Jun 4, 2009)

I would go for it now. Well, not in the summer-book for November. Are you looking into a brow lift? Sounds like what you need eye/brow lift?

Makeup on aging skin is a whole other art form. There are quite a few ladies on here that are still wearing young skin looks-when you are of a certain age you just can't pull that off anymore. Sad but true.

I think that if you do your procedure now rather than in 5 years if you do decide to get a full on face lift it won't be as obvious.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 4, 2009)

I think makeup looks are a personal preference...Not age specific...If the person likes their makeup and it makes them happy...who are we to judge what they should or should not wear based on our opinions and preferences. To each their own.....If they like it , I love it. People need to please themselves not cater to what a few in society think is acceptable. So bogus.

Everyone do you...Not what others deem appropriate for you. Age is merely a number until you start thinking it is a death sentence.


----------



## ruthless (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh, I'm not saying they can't or frowning at all. I'm just saying that when your skin ages and does thin out and start to get the crepe effect that certain finishes amplify  instead of flatter mature skin.


----------



## LoopyLoo (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_Oh, I'm not saying they can't or frowning at all. I'm just saying that when your skin ages and does thin out and start to get the crepe effect that certain finishes amplify instead of flatter mature skin._

 
Certain finishes?  How about "most"? After all, if you put shimmer or matt on a monkey, the monkeys virtues still look much the same
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No seriously though, I think that's correct, and more so, for crepey under eye skin that looks like a smoothed out used tissue that's been in my pocket for a week


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 4, 2009)

Well I am loving my skin even more every moment after hearing all this ....I guess having deep pigmentation is a blessing....No crows feet or wrinkles in site yet....The funny old saying....Black don't crack...I am praying on that rumor....at least my 65 year old mom hasnt cracked yet


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2009)

honesty if it is what you want and you can afford it then who cares what your age is? i would do it if it was making me sad.  i love wearing eye makeup and if my eye skin was going funny like that i would do it too! why wiat another 5 years for it to get even worse? go for it i say!

i'm 24 and my skin looks ok at the moment. but even now i spend about £80 on a resurfacing facial to hopefully prevent wrinkles and also it helps with my closed comedones on my forehead.  so no doubt when i hit 30+ and i've got crows feet i'll be having botox, fillers and whatever else they invent! providing i can afford it of course! i'd never go into debt for my face!


----------



## LoopyLoo (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, I've been for a preliminary consultation with the nurse and will go back for another, this time with the surgeon and with hubby next weds. 

Recovery is about 2 weeks I'll need away from work and I'll have the op middle of august, once back form hols (off to Las Vegas).  So excited and glad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've made the decision now.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats...I was going to tell you that you shouldn't wait another five years if it's something you want done now!  Life is finite, so you should take advantage of the time you have without feeling bad about what you look like!


----------



## anne123 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoopyLoo* 

 
_I am 40 years old and since the age of 30 have had botox and fillers - brilliant effects that I am delighted with!!  My eyebrows are raised so I look like I've had a brow lift and years of study with bad eyesight I didn't even know I had have been remedied by filled in vertical frown lines.  My crows feet are non existent.

BUT ..... all is not rosy.  My lower and upper eyelids are crepey, so much so, that to put ANY eye makeup on I have to stretch the skin and if I pinch it, it takes about a minute and a half to go smooth again - I kid you not.  Under eye concealer is a nightmare, better to use none as it ALWAYS looks worse, no matter what strategies I use.
Also, hard to explain, but from the inner corner down to the centre of the cheek I have an indented line that looks like I've been crying and catches shadows to such an extent I can't hide them.
My aesthetician says I could have restalyne vital to fill that latter bit out but I know I need eye surgery to be totally happy - but I'm frightened.  I'm only 40. Shall I bother with what she says and go with thatbfor now and wait until I'm say, 45 years old for major surgery -  or should I go for the eye surgery NOW to lift everything up? 
Money isn't a problem as this has been a problem for 10 years so I've been saving.

I'd also like a face lift eventually, but this isn't vital for now._

 

Well I Think You Must Go For Blepharoplasty This is the Best Cosmetic Surgery For Eyes,and now day's from age 25 to upto 55plus everyone is going For this Different type Of Cosmetic Surgery To Solve There Problem.


----------



## LoopyLoo (Jun 19, 2009)

Well I had my consultation.

The ps told me I didn't need it, had little spare skin, both for mini face lift and upper and lower lids -  and so results would be minimal.  Instead he recommended tear trough rejuvenation with filler, like this:

Tear trough, Tear trough filler, Tear trough rejuvenation : Raman Malhotra specialises in lower eyelid dark circles, lower eyelid hollows, dark circles, eyelid hollows, tear trough filler rejuvenation, tear trough treatment, tear trough restylane fil

Much cheaper!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am having it done soon with someone who specialises in it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

See..I told you we are harder on ourselves...I am glad you don't need invasive surgery! Cheaper and less scarring to worry about


----------

